# MLK day weekend



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

I’m lucky enough to get Monday off for MLK day and am hoping to chase some steel around, I’m three hours south of the the chargin and Fairport areas, wondering if you guys think it’s worth the drive time to come up Sunday after church to fish and stay the night and fish Monday till 4 or so. Thanks for any info or help!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I will try to get you some information/pictures from soccer fields and fairport this weekend...I really haven't been out there in awhile. 

Later.

Don.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

To me it is always worth it this time of year. I love getting out during the Winter and a few tugs on the line make it even better. Of course keep an eye on the water flow before you leave. Last weekend's rains pretty much closed most of fishing until yesterday, but along the South shore you can usually find a place to fish.
Rickerd


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

rickerd said:


> To me it is always worth it this time of year. I love getting out during the Winter and a few tugs on the line make it even better. Of course keep an eye on the water flow before you leave. Last weekend's rains pretty much closed most of fishing until yesterday, but along the South shore you can usually find a place to fish.
> Rickerd


What kinda flow am I looking for?


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

stonen12 said:


> What kinda flow am I looking for?


I fish the grand with any flow 800 or under
over that and you can fish but it just moves too fast usually


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

May have to be a last minute decision. Rain and snow is due next weekend. Rivers may be questionable.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

From my experience, Rocky river starts to fish in higher areas around 600, but the whole river opens up at about 275. Take a look at Steelhead Alley Riverboss to see the flows at each stream. The arrows with the flow tell you if they are still rising, falling, or steady.








In my experience, Conny and Chagrin fish at 275 or similar to the Rocky.

Rickerd


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Thanks guys! I’ll keep my eyes on the flow charts and hope I can get out and get some!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Also check on any snow fall this weekend, snow belt is suppose to get it plus some temps in the teens at night, could have slush going downriver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Slush ainst a big deal. Just add a lot of spli shot. River might freeze solid though. Suppose to be cold.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Lot of slush and snow today, was. Getting down to the bottom at the chargin, no bites, on the way to the grand now.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

How did the Chagrin look? The guage was broken all weekend.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

A little high, a lot of ice slush floating,


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry I couldn't make it out there this weekend...wish I could have.

Hope for the best tomorrow if you all are still out there. Grind away.

Don.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it out there this weekend...wish I could have.
> 
> Hope for the best tomorrow if you all are still out there. Grind away.
> 
> Don.


 we are hitting the grand all day today!


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Looks like tribs of Grand, tribs of Cuyahoga and Chagrin might be only options today. Unless you want to go into PA. In PA it looks like Elk and Walnut will fish and the upper Conny in PA might have areas open.
Rickerd


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Fished the tribs of the grand, no luck, heading back home now. We had a great time and learned a lot about the water ways and met some real nice folks. It was a dang good trip in our books despite the lack of fish on the bank.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

I was out on Rocky River yesterday, fished the woods near the marina and the falls near the Nature Center. 3 bites but no hookups, not even sure if they have made it up to the falls yet because water has been low until the freezing rains we had on Saturday. They were rolling at the marina but I couldn't get to a lot of my usual spots with the water levels being higher. Day was still great though, light snow and sunshine, always love wading in the winter and feeling that surge of water coming at you.


----------

